# Patron falls from catwalk during show and dies



## Footer (May 27, 2015)

http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/...atwalk-at-aragon-ballroom-20150524-story.html

Keep those doors locked during a show people. Make it part of the pre-show/pre-house open check.


----------



## Dionysus (May 27, 2015)

I saw this story earlier and found myself as usual with these stories wanting more information.

Regardless, yes lock the doors from patron areas to dangerous and sensitive areas like this! A regrettable tragedy indeed, however part of me wants to say that they should of stayed out of the catwalks (yes I know people are people...).


----------



## len (May 28, 2015)

Catwalks over the house are very treacherous there. Plus, it was very dark, loud, and disorienting to be up there. No audience should ever be up there. I was up there once and I wouldn't go back.


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2015)

As usual, the details of the story don't make sense. How did he fall from a catwalk but only fall 6-8 feet? @len Is there a mulit-level catwalk or is the catwalk 6-8 feet above the ceiling?


----------



## n1ist (May 28, 2015)

According to the article, he got impaled on two metal rods 6-8 feet below the catwalk


----------



## Dionysus (May 28, 2015)

len said:


> Catwalks over the house are very treacherous there. Plus, it was very dark, loud, and disorienting to be up there. No audience should ever be up there. I was up there once and I wouldn't go back.



I don't think audience should be up on ANY catwalks. Of course the article has no mention about what form the catwalks take in the venue, how high they are, what the railings are like, etc. I'd like to see some photos, as this information clearly has an effect on the story. However I am sure police and/or the venue is trying to keep details "hush".


gafftaper said:


> As usual, the details of the story don't make sense. How did he fall from a catwalk but only fall 6-8 feet? @len Is there a mulit-level catwalk or is the catwalk 6-8 feet above the ceiling?



Exactly what kind of questions I had... Also what are these "metal rods" he fell onto. Why did it take so long for his fall to be noticed?

too many questions.


----------



## JohnD (May 28, 2015)

I don't know how accurate this is, but here is the response from the band.
http://www.billboard.com/articles/columns/rock/6576146/chevelle-fan-death-chicago-statement-2015
They state that he stepped off the catwalk onto plaster and fell thru and was impaled by two organ pipes.


----------



## gafftaper (May 28, 2015)

Ah that makes a lot more sense. Unknowingly stepped off of the catwalk onto a false plaster ceiling (probably no hand rails) and then fell through. 

The high school I used to teach at had 2x12 wooden planks just laying across the top of the supports that held the plaster ceiling. It's amazing nobody died there.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (May 28, 2015)

I assumed just planks and no or minimal guards.


----------



## StradivariusBone (May 28, 2015)

What is the collective thought on allowing clients in the technical areas? We occasionally will allow an escorted member of the rental company crew upstairs. We have a SM booth upstairs and if they want to call from there they can, but our cat walks are more light bridges with a wall on one side and a railing on the other. There are no open points where a person could accidentally fall from a misstep (unless they were actively trying to). Also, every once and a while we'll get someone that wants to take a picture from the light bridge, that sort of thing. I always have those people escorted. No one goes up unsupervised.


----------



## len (May 30, 2015)

I was only up there once, but the ceiling over the house is very fragile. And it's a historic site, so updates take an act of Congress (nearly). The one catwalk I was on (for about 5 seconds) had no handrails and it was basically a 2 x 12 with no railings. I don't know where the organ pipes are but it wouldn't surprise me that they are easy to stumble on, especially if you're young, adventurous and maybe a little drunk. Regardless, it was still the venue's fault for not securing the catwalks so that this doesn't happen.

Take a look at the venue pix online. It was originally a dance hall, with a wide open, flat house, and a balcony on 3 sides. The ceiling over the house is basically a dome and I think it's just plaster. Above that is an interstitial space about 4 - 10' (based on my one experience 10+ years ago) and rigging points are hung off the roof trusses and then through the plaster ceiling. Modifications over the decades make it even more freaky, plus lighting up there is not great.


----------



## teqniqal (May 31, 2015)

The responsibility for a safe catwalk lies with the building owner. There can be no assumption that a person traversing a walk path is allowed to be there, is an employee, or is experienced enough to 'know better' or 'know how to do that'. An unsafe catwalk is just that: an unsafe catwalk. Simply stating "no one has fallen off of it before", or "the door should have been locked" has no bearing on the safety of the catwalk. This is why OSHA and Building Codes specifically call-out railing heights, mid-rails, toes boards, illumination levels, etc.; or require that a fall protection harness be worn that has the appropriate type of securement points (fixed or trolley type) and the appropriate type of fall arrest lanyard or position restraint cord. No one should be allowed or expected to 'walk the plank' without proper fall protection in-place. This particular case exemplifies why PPE is not a first choice for protecting personnel - they personnel have to take an active role in the safety effort -- whereas a guard rail is there to protect you against falls regardless of the PPE you may, or may not, be wearing.

That said, I think it was a poor choice for the now deceased to have elected to sneak into a place he knew he was no allowed to be. Sadly, he is not the first or the last to tempt fate and loose. For those that live, 20-20 hindsight can be a good example to learn from. Let's all use this as a teaching tool and a basis for leading others to make wise decisions; be it in securing doors, getting unsafe work conditions improved, or in supervising the whereabouts of others. Live and Learn.


----------



## len (May 31, 2015)

Just to be clear, I was only up there once, over 10 years ago, for about two minutes. So take my memories with a grain of salt.


----------



## de27192 (Jun 17, 2015)

Dionysus said:


> I saw this story earlier and found myself as usual with these stories wanting more information.
> 
> Regardless, yes lock the doors from patron areas to dangerous and sensitive areas like this! A regrettable tragedy indeed, however* part of me wants to say that they should of stayed out of the catwalks *(yes I know people are people...).



I'm sure everyone here agrees, the troubles are that:

a) as you correctly identified, people are people. if they can get a better view, they'll think they're onto a winner
b) sometimes these areas are not just not locked, but also not marked. people have accessed banned places whilst looking for toilets
c) when people find places like this with a better view of the gig, the danger is they invite their friends in too. and some more randoms join them. and before you know it, it's buzzing with people loving the great view. Then you have a real hazard... can the catwalk take the weight? Can people move around each other without falling?
d) and finally - *regardless of what the public do - *if a member of the public can so easily fall off a catwalk, a member of crew might do it too. just because it's a work area, that does not legitimise things being unsafe. catwalk handrails and toeboards for crew should meet the same standards you would expect for public walkways, unless other specific fall protection systems are in place


----------



## Dionysus (Jun 17, 2015)

de27192 said:


> I'm sure everyone here agrees, the troubles are that:
> 
> a) as you correctly identified, people are people. if they can get a better view, they'll think they're onto a winner
> b) sometimes these areas are not just not locked, but also not marked. people have accessed banned places whilst looking for toilets
> ...



I agree with you completely. Catwalks should be as safe as is practicable.
Standard railings for installed catwalks are code most places, however there are places that have extra "plank" catwalks to further access areas or such. However for certain these are fall-arrest situations.

Any venue I work at has a sign on the door to the catwalks warning of danger and saying "authorized personnel only" or something to that effect. This does not mean that people will heed the signage, however it would stop most people (unless goaded). Also as far as liability this relieves a great burden.


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Jun 17, 2015)

There are a lot of older spaces where above the ceiling is just planks with no guards or any of the features common of new buildings today.

Restricting these spaces to "authorized persons" is critical though, else they will be banned for all people.


----------

